# drove an a3 yesterday...



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

this car is extremely nice, mostly due to the new 2.0t it has. i drove a _base_ model (of course, for audi, this means dual climate control, etc) with the 2.0t and a six speed manual. i as considering buying a used bmw in a couple of months, but now i think i may need a brilliant red a3 instead. should be extremely tunable, software-wise.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vcharlie (Sep 14, 2000)

Yeah i drove one down here in New Orleans the other day. I was pleased with the 2.0t for sure. The steering and brakes really caught my attention as well. Cant wait to drive a chipped 2.0t Quattro


----------



## Turbo311 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (20vcharlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20vcharlie* »_Yeah i drove one down here in New Orleans the other day. I was pleased with the 2.0t for sure. The steering and brakes really caught my attention as well. Cant wait to drive a chipped 2.0t Quattro









Sorry to break it to you, but there won't be a 2.0T quattro. There will however be a 3.2L FSI quattro DSG next year.
all u need to know here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1957116


_Modified by Turbo311 at 3:45 PM 4-27-2005_


----------



## black 2.0 (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: (Turbo311)*

looking to get one myself. gonna go down yhis weekend and test drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VDUBman92 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: (black 2.0)*

here are the pics: (Sorry they are so big, in a rush)








































































































The base model A3 is basically a MK5 GTI. I about put my foot through the floor pushing the clutch in at first, but after getting use to it, the A3 moves well and the turbo sounds great. Their was no definitive point where the turbo kicks in, so the power was really smooth (to me, which isnt saying mutch). I didn’t get on any twisties so I couldn’t tell how it cornered, but it felt light. Their was only enough gas to barely get around the block, and the traffic was a little backed up. Although I did get to stretch it out for an exit on the highway,I had to slow down because of traffic. From a stop it jumps ok, I took the ESP off so the tires just spun most of the time. Overall I liked it, good daily driver with some potential. I am not a good judge on these things so my opinion isnt worth the .02 cents I just gave you. But enjoy anyways.[







]


----------



## kcvento97 (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: (VDUBman92)*

well, drove a couple more yesterday. one with the $1800 sport package and one without. could only tell a little diference between the two, so i don't know that i would spend the money on the package. the sport package does, however, add leather seats into the deal. not a big deal to me, but to some it is. still a kick a$$ car, though. i pretty much gave them both a god workout (salesman was bored), but couldn't get too crazy because of the tires. i didn't remember to see what type they were, but they were crap. could have been tire pressures way off, but i'm not sure. they would have to have been extremely off...


----------

